# Pinarello FP Due vs BMC Roadracer SL01



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

*Pinarello FP Due vs BMC Roadracer SL01 ? - Pls help*

I was thinking of buying a Pinarello FP Due, SRAM Rival build or a BMC Roadracer SL01 with Ultegra build. Both 2012 leftovers. I like that the BMC uses Easton and DT Swiss components and I'm not sure what to think of the Most branded components on the Pinarello. Some reviews say that power transfer and HM carbon is better on Pinarello. I intend to go to my LBS and ride each of them but I was looking to hear comments, advise or experiences from anyone who actually owns either one.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well is your money, which one you like the most? My biggest problem with pinarello is that every year i find their bike fugliest and fugliest. Never used one of the carbon models tho so cant tell you how they ride.

As for BMC, have a lot to tell, loved them... had 2 already and only good things from BMC. No idea how much warranty pinarello is giving you but if they have like a year and BMC has like 3 or 5 years then is clear were to go. Never had a problem with BMC warranties either, so pretty happy with them.

Good luck.


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a streetracer SR02, which is basically the aluminum version of the SL01, it's rocket. The power transfer is excellent, it's stable, corners and descends well, I cant really comment on it's climbing capabilities, cause I'm a lousing climber, but it climbs better than my last bike. It's a blast to ride.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

they are BOTH hot bikes


----------



## KSUCat (Jan 21, 2011)

Pina warranty is 3 years if you register it. I love my FpDue. Yeah it may not be the lightest out there or the most expensive, but I like the way it looks and it fits me well. I have the Rival build and couldn't be more happy with my purchase. If you can ride them both, pick the one that feels the best and will motivate you to get out and ride.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't know if this is a concern to you or not, it would be for me, but the Pina has the most crash resistant carbon fiber frames and forks on the market today. Not that I ever plan on crashing but stuff happens. Also Competitive Cyclist sells both of those brands and the specific model your looking at; according to Competitive Cyclist they warranty the bikes for life for satisfaction, meaning if for any reason at any time your not satisfied you can return if for any other bike they sell...dollar per dollar of course. And that satisfaction guarantee supposedly covers crashes! I talked to one of there reps and that's what they told me specifically...HOWEVER, please talk to them personally before you take my word on it, but that was my understanding.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. The Pinarello is guaranteed to be fugly for the life of the bike, and apparently, it will continue to be fugly even after crashes that might put other bikes out of their misery. 

(Just kidding...couldn't resist...Pins are very fine bikes.)


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are tests on the internet to show that the Pins are more crash resistant then others, and Competitive Cyclist even agrees...though not sure if they do for the sake of the sale! I'm not a CF fan but knowing that Competitive Cyclist would take the bike back after a crash damaged it and exchange it for another bike of equal value that you paid for it originally, or you can upgrade and pay the difference, would be the only route I would go with a CF bike. But again another warning; check what I said about that replacement policy they have and not take my word for it.


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

competive cyclist has a 2012 BMC road racer sl 01 with ultegra di2 for $2499. This should make your decision very easy.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wkurider said:


> competive cyclist has a 2012 BMC road racer sl 01 with ultegra di2 for $2499. This should make your decision very easy.


Not only that but discuss their lifetime satisfaction guarantee program, they claim they will replace the bike for any reason, no questions asked, if your dissatisfied with your purchase for any reason for as long as you own the bike...even if you crash and break it! Please though, do not take my word for this, but that was what a sales rep from Competitive told me, but you need to ask to make sure that's correct.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I dunno if I could call either of them fugly. I own a 2010 pina FP2 with rival and a 2011 BMC SLR01. They're both kick a$$ bikes, but in very different ways. I like the SLR01 for long rides, road racing and climbing. It's stiff in the right places, but there is a good amount of give for the rough stuff. The FP2 (same frame as the FP Due) is really quick and very stiff in the BB area. I've raced it in some crits and it performs great! Also, not as expensive to replace as the SLR01...

I can't speak for the SL01, but it looks like a solid bike. As for the MOST brand components on the pina, they're rebadged FSA stuff if I remember correctly. The wheels (MOST wildcats I think) are campy rims....(again, if I remember correctly). They're really heavy, but I doubt you get anything much better with the SL01. I swapped wheels out right off the bat anyway.

I'd say go for whichever one speaks to you. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive been very impressed with competitive cyclist so far. i bought the SL01 about 6 weeks ago for $3100. then i saw the price drop to 2499. I called them to ask for the price protection guarantee and i had a gift card sent via email in two mins for $600. My next bike will come from them as well. I have been nothing but pleased with every encounter I have had with them.

As for the warranty, i actually have it in writing from them that even if the bike is damaged due to a wreck, they would give me a full refund or exchange...my choice. Now that is a guarantee. 

I figure my only risk is losing the bike or the company going belly up. I think i will take my chances


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wkurider said:


> Ive been very impressed with competitive cyclist so far. i bought the SL01 about 6 weeks ago for $3100. then i saw the price drop to 2499. I called them to ask for the price protection guarantee and i had a gift card sent via email in two mins for $600. My next bike will come from them as well. I have been nothing but pleased with every encounter I have had with them.
> 
> As for the warranty, i actually have it in writing from them that even if the bike is damaged due to a wreck, they would give me a full refund or exchange...my choice. Now that is a guarantee.
> 
> I figure my only risk is losing the bike or the company going belly up. I think i will take my chances


Is that replacement is for as long as you own the bike? or a specific time period?


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

Lifetime you own it...

This is the speaking point they give (paraphrased)
In 3 weeks, 3 months or 30 years if you arent completely satisfied for any reason...no questions asked. bla, bla


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wkurider said:


> This is the speaking point they give (paraphrased)
> In 3 weeks, 3 months or 30 years if you arent completely satisfied for any reason...no questions asked. bla, bla


That confirms what they told me, thanks.


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

froze said:


> That confirms what they told me, thanks.


Happy shopping and let us know if you end up buying a rig from them.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

BMC's remind me of Volvo cars (which I happen to own and love): Uniquely styled and built for those who appreciate quality, but certainly not the sexiest. That said, the SL01 (slow one) moniker does strike me as a bit odd.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

lol. CC races on pinarellos, obviously they're going to say they're the best. Do you have links for those tests ?
Pinarello fanboys are the worst.


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning heavily towards the BMC possible with Di2.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dnice said:


> BMC's remind me of Volvo cars (which I happen to own and love): Uniquely styled and built for those who appreciate quality, but certainly not the sexiest. That said, the SL01 (slow one) moniker does strike me as a bit odd.


Volvos are slow, that shouldn't be odd to anyone!


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

My Volvo s60 isn't. 250 hp, 268 lb/ft of torque, 6.6 secs, 0-60. 

on topic: competitive cyclist really are amazing. called and inquired about the BMC and they actually will take back the Litespeed, no questions asked. Temptation...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

gamenight said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning heavily towards the BMC possible with Di2.


If you want the latest greatest thing on the market fine, I just don't think the Di2 is worth the added expense, plus the replacement parts over time will be vastly more expensive; but I'm not into buying the newest fad that comes along either like you might be, because in my pea size brain I can't justify the price and the long term expense of chasing the newest fad. 

Maybe when bicycles come out with ride by wire and automatic transmissions I may check into that and get both at the same time...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

That Volvo you have isn't bad, but it's sort of just slightly above average in performance considering the average horsepower of today's cars at 210.

Back to bikes, what's wrong with your Litespeed? Just bored with it? I wonder what Competitive Cyclist does with the old bikes they get?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

WKURIDER; I was considering buying a Motobecane TI Ultegra equipped bike from Bikes Direct, then the enticing return policy came up with Competitive cyclist and made me wonder about get a Pinarello FP Team (which was similar in price to the Motobecane), and that's why I inquired about return policy. However since all of that I was laid off from my job so that whole thing is on hold.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

froze said:


> That Volvo you have isn't bad, but it's sort of just slightly above average in performance considering the average horsepower of today's cars at 210.
> 
> Back to bikes, what's wrong with your Litespeed? Just bored with it? I wonder what Competitive Cyclist does with the old bikes they get?


My Litespeed C1 is great; in fact, I love riding it. However, I have been looking at upgrading to Di2 at a cost of around $1200 or so (I have 105s currently). Having experienced Di2 (Scott Foil on a Century ride) I am sold. The shift quality and consistency is stunning. The competitive cyclist policy just makes it stupidly convenient to swap/upgrade bikes at very low cost.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dnice said:


> My Litespeed C1 is great; in fact, I love riding it. However, I have been looking at upgrading to Di2 at a cost of around $1200 or so (I have 105s currently). Having experienced Di2 (Scott Foil on a Century ride) I am sold. The shift quality and consistency is stunning. The competitive cyclist policy just makes it stupidly convenient to swap/upgrade bikes at very low cost.


Yeah, I hear you, that's why I am now seriously considering doing the Competitive Cyclist thing when I get back to work so I can buy that Pina FP Team instead of the Motobecane TI from Bikes Direct. If components start to wear out, or a wheel folds, a crash, or whatever that may cost a lot to replace, just send the bike back and get another. Of course you have to figure in the price to ship it back vs buying a new part, but with Ultegra and better briftors (non electric) costing over $350 to replace, cranks going over $400, and wheels costing more, then yup just send it back, it would be cheaper to get a new bike even with shipping and maybe a little extra due to inflation then it is to fix some of the parts that could go wrong. I was looking forward to going with a TI bike but that Competitive Cyclist deal was driving me crazy!! LOL!!!

Me personally, I don't a need a technical wonder bike, the FP Team is more then enough for me. I did actually test ride a Di2 at an LBS for fun, the owner/rep and I have a good friendship and he knew I wasn't going to buy it. Personally I found it to be good, but not so good to be worth the added expense...but that was my opinion, however an opinion shared by the owner of the shop too, he has sold a couple of bikes with it. I think the electronic shifting will come down further in price to closely match current mechanical prices; probably another 5 maybe 10 years and that may be all there is at LBS's?? I like things simple and thus easy and cheap to work on, that owner of the LBS can get a bike at wholesale and even less if he sells so many units but he said he would never buy the electronic stuff.

I still wonder what they do with the trade-ins though.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

gamenight said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning heavily towards the BMC possible with Di2.


Amazing looking bike. Great choice!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

froze said:


> If you want the latest greatest thing on the market fine, I just don't think the Di2 is worth the added expense, plus the replacement parts over time will be vastly more expensive; but I'm not into buying the newest fad that comes along either like you might be, because in my pea size brain I can't justify the price and the long term expense of chasing the newest fad.
> 
> Maybe when bicycles come out with ride by wire and automatic transmissions I may check into that and get both at the same time...


Did you see the sale CC is having on the bike he's looking at?

Great deal. Gorgeous bike.


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

froze said:


> WKURIDER; I was considering buying a Motobecane TI Ultegra equipped bike from Bikes Direct, then the enticing return policy came up with Competitive cyclist and made me wonder about get a Pinarello FP Team (which was similar in price to the Motobecane), and that's why I inquired about return policy. However since all of that I was laid off from my job so that whole thing is on hold.


Froze-
Sorry to hear the bad news...Bummer. Ive never ridden a Pinarello, but I only hear nice things. I know nothing about the motobecane. im new to the board so Ive really enjoyed reading what other posters say about different bikes. About competitive cyclist- Im hoping they get a big influx of TT bikes because I am in the market for one soon. I just dont know that I would buy anywhere else with that warranty.


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

gamenight said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning heavily towards the BMC possible with Di2.


I bought this bike six weeks ago and it is pretty sweet. I sold a Madone 5.2 and am happy with the upgrade/lateral move. The di2 isnt a must have, but it is pretty sweet. i had some rear der issues that got pretty frustrating on the madone. Never having a bad shift is quite peaceful. food for thought


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wkurider said:


> Froze-
> Sorry to hear the bad news...Bummer. Ive never ridden a Pinarello, but I only hear nice things. I know nothing about the motobecane. im new to the board so Ive really enjoyed reading what other posters say about different bikes. About competitive cyclist- Im hoping they get a big influx of TT bikes because I am in the market for one soon. I just dont know that I would buy anywhere else with that warranty.


Thanks. I wrote about this before here, but in a nutshell I hurt my back in a fatality accident with an at fault drunk driver, and after a year of therapy and surgery it was determined that I wouldn't be able to do my job comfortably enough which involved a lot of office work, driving and flying, and prolong sitting was causing issues.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Lots of great info here and I think I know were I will be ordering from hopefully soon, I have been dreaming about a Pina FP Quattro for a bit, good luck with your purchase.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Update? Did you get a new bike?


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

Not yet. Also the price increased $500 on the DI2 model on the Comp. Cyclist website.


----------



## hipertec (Jan 20, 2013)

Was going to pickup the FD Due and a lbs had a 2012 in stock. Went to check it out and the bike was pretty heavy been a cb bike. I'm short so usually a 52 or S would fit but it was a bit big for me.
Finally was able to check out a Focus Izalco Pro and it was a great test ride. Found a 2012 Pro 1.0 with Dura Ace for a great price online. Check out the Focus if you haven't. Really good bang for the bucks and won bike of the year from a couple of magazines.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Love my FP Due


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

I went with the BMC Road Racer SL01. Here's a pic.
View attachment 276084


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats on the new BMC, nice looking bike. I love mine and I am sure you will enjoy yours just as much.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet! Love the minimalist color scheme and few BMC logos. Looks really classy.


----------



## maserco (Oct 7, 2003)

*BMC @ Comp. Cyclist*



wkurider said:


> competive cyclist has a 2012 BMC road racer sl 01 with ultegra di2 for $2499. This should make your decision very easy.


was the 2012 DI2 really 2499? It's now listed @ $3099???


----------



## wkurider (Jun 18, 2012)

maserco said:


> was the 2012 DI2 really 2499? It's now listed @ $3099???


Yep- It looks like the price bumped about a month ago. Sorry


----------

